# Any haunts near Milwaukee/Waukesha WI?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

http://www.hauntedhouse.com/search/...rectory/_USA_,040All_50_States,041/Wisconsin/


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Check this out!!
http://hauntedwisconsin.com/

I want to try this one next weekend.
http://hauntedwisconsin.com/events/hill-has-eyes/


----------

